# Upgrading to Fluval Spec 3 or 5?



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,
I have 2 Tetra 1.5 gallon cubes and the cycling process is really stressing me out. I do 75% water changes every other day because my ammonia test kit shows green each time (my tap water has no ammonia in it). Nitrites/nitrates are always at zero. People have said here that I can't cycle tanks this small and I'll be doing these water changes the whole time I have them. I really want to take one to work, so this isn't an option.

I'm going to upgrate to a Fluval Spec. I can't decide between the 2.6 gallon and the 5 gallon. The five seems really big for a desk. I love the look of it and want less frequent water changes at work (two a week is fine, and not having to worry on weekends). The 2.6 is SO much cheaper, and just as cool looking. Could I successfully cycle one that small? Maybe with the help of Seachem Stability?

Thanks so much.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I really don't know but I've never experienced any problems with my 2 gallon spec


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

Be careful with the Fluval 5. I just got it and it's a gorgeous tank but you might have to mod the filter. The current is extremely powerful and blows around one of my bettas and he doesn't seem to be too happy about it... Besides that it's a beautiful tank and I like the blue led option for the night view.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

The filter in the 2 gallon is also too strong. I've put it on min and blocked the flow with a tall silk plant

Hagen tried to tell me that the filter is not to strong for a betta. Really? I just watched him be pushed to the other side and hit the glass.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A cycled 2.5g requires only one 50% pwc/week. It can be safely cycled, and stable as well, provided you have sufficient area for the bacteria to colonize. A sponge filter will provide the area. It will also push less current than the Fluval filter. 

It's still cheaper, in my opinion, to get a glass tank and install your own appropriately-sized filter and heater.

Seachem Stability works for some people. Tetra Safestart is arguably better. You can use one small bottle for two 2.5g tanks.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I prefer the look of the Fluval 3, but both are very good options to consider.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there more than the Betta in your 1.75? What kind of filter? You aren't cleaning it, are you? Are you using strips or liquid tests? Strips aren't as accurate as liquid tests.

You might try Seacham Stability on your 1.75. I've used it to successfully cycle aquariums from 2.5-20 gallons. You have to dose for seven days straight.


----------



## BettahBehBeh (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm using the tetra filter it came with, and besides an anubias, there's nothing else in there. I'm not cleaning too hard; just stirring the gravel before my water changes. I use the API Master test kit. Our local store doesn't carry Seachem Stability; they only have Tetra Safestart, which I think you're to use all at once. Would you need to do it seven days too?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would get a gravel vac or buy a piece of tubing and vacuum instead of stirring up the gravel; I don't know if that can cause an ammonia spike or not. Someone with more experience than I can address the Tetra Start question.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Tetra Safestart has been used successfully by many member s of this forum and dozens elsewhere to my knowledge. It's a one-time dosing. Shake,_shake_,_s*hake*_ the heck out of it.

I'm with Russ on the gravel vac. Make your own, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-bowls-habitats-accessories/50-cent-siphon-104391/
or just use tubing. Stirring gravel can push waste down where you can't get to it, so it rots, raising ammonia.


----------



## KasumiBetta (Jun 28, 2013)

Be very cautious with the fluval 5. The filter on it is so powerful it sucked one of my bettas so hard against the filter he died from the injuries.  This after spending $150 on the tank, decorations etc. just for him.

I was able to make the tank usable by heavily planting in front of the filter, but if I could do it all again I would have purchased a different tank.


----------

